# For Sale - Martell Wa Nakiri in CPM154



## Dave Martell (Nov 12, 2016)

*For Sale - **Martell 180mm Wa Nakiri*

This is only the second octagonal handle I've made to completion but it's the first for a Martell knife. I actually started construction of this handle a long time ago but put it aside as I was nervous about being able to shape it as I wanted to. I always knew that I could cut the angles in correctly but I wanted to also taper the handle in all directions/facets (as I like this over the typical broom stick block look) and this was what stopped me from trying. Well, I finally said what the hell and dove in and tried it "free hand" (vs using a table/disc sander for the angles) working on my belt sander and then finished by hand sanding on a reference plate. The result is nearly perfect flat mirror like bevels with (as planned) tapers in all directions. To say that I'm pleased with the results would be an understatement! I see more of these in my future. :spiteful:

The wood used for the handle is presentation grade Hawaiian Mango. I'm usually not a fan of using mango because most of what I've got in the past has been punky soft but this block was the opposite - hard/dense/stable and was a joy to work with. 

The blade has been ground convex yet is very thin above the edge to the mid-point, it should cut great. The profile has plenty of height for proper knuckle clearance. The steel used is CPM-154, a powdered stainless steel, that is very tough providing great edge retention, and ease of sharpening.

This nakiri will surely put a smile on your face. :wink:



Stats...

Model - Nakiri

Blade Length - 180mm

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 58mm

Handle - Wa (octagonal) 

Handle Materials - Presentation grade Hawaiian Mango & streaked buffalo horn spacer




*Price - $575*

Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.

Thanks,
Dave​


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 12, 2016)

Really like what you did with the handle combo, the horn spacer looks really cool too glad to hear we'll be seeing more of this style!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Tanner. 


What do you other guys think? You like custom wa handles on my knives?


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 13, 2016)

The handle looks great... unfortunately nakiris just aren't for me.


----------



## guari (Nov 13, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks Tanner.
> 
> 
> What do you other guys think? You like custom wa handles on my knives?



Absolutely gorgeous knife, but the handle tops it. Really beautiful.


----------



## TheCaptain (Nov 13, 2016)

To be honest, every handle I've seen you put on a knife (from you gallery) looks like it was designed just for that knife (which it was). This one is every bit as beautiful as the knife.


----------



## lans8939 (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful knife. Is the blade tapered or is that a photographic artifact?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2016)

lans8939 said:


> Beautiful knife. Is the blade tapered or is that a photographic artifact?




The knife is tapered, pretty much like a gyuto, however it's not as thin at the spine tip as a gyuto would be....make sense?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> The handle looks great... unfortunately nakiris just aren't for me.



Thanks for the compliment. 





guari said:


> Absolutely gorgeous knife, but the handle tops it. Really beautiful.



Wow, thanks.





TheCaptain said:


> To be honest, every handle I've seen you put on a knife (from you gallery) looks like it was designed just for that knife (which it was). This one is every bit as beautiful as the knife.



You're too kind, thank you.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 14, 2016)

Dave,

I love the idea of custom wa handles as an option. Do you have an idea of the cost difference, if any? What are the measurements of this handle, width and height at the front and end of the handle?


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 14, 2016)

One day I will have a Martell knife in my collection... unfortunately the bank account says that day is not today. 

I think your western handles look incredible and are totally distinctive and scream "Martell". Interestingly, this wa handle is very distinctive too and looks exactly like what I'd imagine a Martell wa handle would look like, if that makes any sense... Super cool! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I love the idea of custom wa handles as an option. Do you have an idea of the cost difference, if any? What are the measurements of this handle, width and height at the front and end of the handle?





Hi Bill,
I don't expect the cost to be any different for me to make wa handles than westerns. 

This handle measures 18/25mm (front) x 20/28mm (ass end)


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> One day I will have a Martell knife in my collection... unfortunately the bank account says that day is not today.
> 
> I think your western handles look incredible and are totally distinctive and scream "Martell". Interestingly, this wa handle is very distinctive too and looks exactly like what I'd imagine a Martell wa handle would look like, if that makes any sense... Super cool! :doublethumbsup:




I get it, makes sens to me.  Thanks!


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 14, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> I get it, makes sens to me.  Thanks!



Yeah makes total senses... his handles look like they are made for my big a$$ mitts.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Yeah makes total senses... his handles look like they are made for my big a$$ mitts.




Yes I think that's true!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2016)

.....


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2016)

......


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2016)

Price Drop...

$575 - *$50* = *$525 *:cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2016)

This one is *SOLD* so you can stop yer lusting you sick knifenut bastids!


----------

